# Thigh pain in early pregnancy



## Dev

Good morning everyone ☺ just asking if anyone has had thigh leg pain in early pregnancy last two nights iv had about 3 hours sleep, as top of leg is hurting like bad muscle pain and aching, I have googled it and says it is common I just wanted to know if anyone here has had it Nd if anything can help 
.. Can I take paracetamol? Thanks you


----------



## Inka

Hi again @Dev I had hip pain (both hips). It started a bit later in pregnancy than you are. I was told it was to do with some hormone that’s released during pregnancy to ‘loosen’ the joints. I can’t remember if I had thigh pain but in the early weeks, I felt quite swollen (although I didn’t look it) similar to just before a period, and that feeling extended to the top of my legs, like it does when you have period pain. But that didn’t stop me sleeping in the way you’ve described.

Could it be a pulled muscle? Are you subconsciously walking or sitting differently to ‘protect’ your tummy? If it’s a burning, stinging pain I’d think it was more likely to be a pull.

I took paracetamol in pregnancy but I always tried to delay it until after 6 months (no medical reason, just my own choice). If it was me, I’d take it really easy, be aware of your movements and how you sit, try sleeping in a different/careful position, and speak to your midwife or GP if it hasn’t improved in a few days. If you’re desperate for sleep, then contact them tomorrow and ask about the paracetamol or other treatments. If it’s a muscle pull then it might just need time and rest.  I hope it eases off soon.


----------



## Thebearcametoo

You can take a paracetamol. Avoid ibuprofen unless the doc has said it’s ok (sometimes the need for pain relief outweighs the risk of the meds).

Hope the pain eases.


----------



## Leadinglights

There could be a multitude of reasons from pulled muscle, cramp. pressure on a nerve so wise to get it checked out. Sometimes pain appears somewhere completely different from where it originates. Is it just at night or during the day as well?
I used to get dreadful cramp in my legs at night and could spend ages walking around to alleviate the pain, keeping hydrated helped but then you spent all the time up and down to the loo.


----------



## Dev

Inka said:


> Hi again @Dev I had hip pain (both hips). It started a bit later in pregnancy than you are. I was told it was to do with some hormone that’s released during pregnancy to ‘loosen’ the joints. I can’t remember if I had thigh pain but in the early weeks, I felt quite swollen (although I didn’t look it) similar to just before a period, and that feeling extended to the top of my legs, like it does when you have period pain. But that didn’t stop me sleeping in the way you’ve described.
> 
> Could it be a pulled muscle? Are you subconsciously walking or sitting differently to ‘protect’ your tummy? If it’s a burning, stinging pain I’d think it was more likely to be a pull.
> 
> I took paracetamol in pregnancy but I always tried to delay it until after 6 months (no medical reason, just my own choice). If it was me, I’d take it really easy, be aware of your movements and how you sit, try sleeping in a different/careful position, and speak to your midwife or GP if it hasn’t improved in a few days. If you’re desperate for sleep, then contact them tomorrow and ask about the paracetamol or other treatments. If it’s a muscle pull then it might just need time and rest.  I hope it eases off soon.


Hi thanks for getting back x
No I'm not pulled any muscles that I know of it's a different sort. Of pain.. But I do also have fibro myalgia so wondering if it could be that and the hormones going together.. Iv taken only one paracetamol today not the 2 tablets it seems to ease abit for now x


----------



## LynzB281

Hi  congratulations!!! im around 5 weeks and im experiencing the same its in my bum cheeks but sort of to the sides as well its effecting my sleep even how long i can sit for. All my other friends who have had babies say it doesnt hurt ur hips till later on please let me no if you work out what it is!


----------

